# Dactylorhiza hatagirea alba in flower now



## cyprimaniac (Apr 1, 2012)

hey friends,
some years ago I received as a souvenir some tubers of the 
Dactylorhiza hatagirea species from a friend, who had a trecking tour to Nepal, 
when he bought the tubers on a local market.






*
Dactylorhiza hatagirea* is very desired in himalayan regions as a medicine 
as well as an aphrodisiac, so called “Himalayan Viagra” 

So I am happy that my plants survived at all, and one turned out to have a white flower, very rare to see. 

I force them in the greenhouse to enjoy flowers early in the year, when not so many of other terrestrials are in flower.






The tubers are grown in an “acid mixture” with Seramis/ peat/ sphagnum in pot under “bog conditions”.

enjoy


----------



## Stone (Apr 1, 2012)

Beautiful flower from a squid!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 1, 2012)

The flowers look like flying doves.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2012)

Excellent! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 2, 2012)

hello friends,

I must tell you, that the story is not true.

I have no friend who made a trip to Nepal, 
so the tubers shown and the flower is 
NOT *Dactylorhiza hatagirea albiflora.
*
It is a Dactylorhiza hybrid, growing in my garden, 
flower pic is from last year.
(it is just coming up)

SORRY its only a April Fool's joke


thanks for looking.
so long


----------



## Marc (Apr 2, 2012)

cyprimaniac said:


> hello friends,
> 
> I must tell you, that the story is not true.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the clarification, yesterday I was initialy surprised regarding the supposed origin of the tubers. Because of the way you responded in Hakone's topic.

I have no knowledge about Dactylorhiza's so I had no way of knowing if the picture shown is what you claimed it to be.

Yesterday I chose not to reply though as I didn't want to start a new discussion regarding certain threads / origin of plants / forum users.

Good joke and you had me!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 2, 2012)

You got us! :rollhappy: 
Still very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 2, 2012)

The flowers still look like flying doves.


----------



## Kavanaru (Apr 3, 2012)

LOL you've really got us in this one... LOL

I was somehow in the same situation as Marc!


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

hey friends,

I am really happy that I got you......................

the only person who did not understand that joke is hakone. 



.....................but probably this kind of joke on April 1st 
is UNKNOWN in Indochina

OK OK, was just another joke,
hakone make jokes EVERY DAY.......................

just see his todays postings 

cheers


----------



## Hera (Apr 3, 2012)

And I was going to congratulate you on having such rare plantsoke:


----------



## cyprimaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Hera said:


> And I was going to congratulate you on having such rare plantsoke:



thanks Hera for "compliment",

but to import and show wild digged plants 
is the privilege of another guy in this forum


----------



## NYEric (Apr 3, 2012)

No you didnt!


----------

